# My hunts over



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I ended my hunt yesterday.
In scouting I had found, with the help of a friend and in-line 5x5 I would estimate 27 to 28 inches wide, my friend had it at 30" wide, but after I saw it I knew he was exagerating. Anyway we saw it in the same place 4 days in a row, including tuesday morning. Was he there Wednesday morning? Of course not. Couldn't find him and hunted the area all morning, went in the next morning and there were 3 bucks where he usually was but only forked horns. After another morning of hunting for him I decided to head to the ranch to find some good quakey material for trim on my honey do project, on the way there ran into two friends that were heading another direction to hunt and asked them if they would like to come with me to the ranch, we could hunt an aspen stand of about 125 acres. They said sure. Well we didn't see much, the bovine seem to want to go through first and scare any out.

Well they had to go, their sons had a ball game so I went back to looking for some good aspen logs, as I was walking through a small grove I looked up the ridge and looking down at me was a small 4 point buck and I thought, I need to get back to work on my wifes honey do, she wants it done in time for Thanksgiving, so I took the smoke pole off my back, capped it and turned on the Millet red dot. The buck was slightly quartering to me, about 70 yards away and about 50 feet hight in elevation, put the red dot just in front of the left front shoulder and pressed the trigger, the 250 grain 45 cal slug entered just in front of the left shoulder and exited the right shoulder, destroying the lungs and heart, he ran about 30 yards and dropped.

Anyway, he is not big but I'm happy, backstrap tonight baby.

Here he is:
[attachment=1:16qk2fwy]IMG_0890.jpg[/attachment:16qk2fwy]
[attachment=0:16qk2fwy]IMG_0891.jpg[/attachment:16qk2fwy]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope them steaks are tasty! Congrats.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats.....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice story and good little buck! I would have taken him out too!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go bowgy! I'd have shot him too- just don't let the wifey know you tagged out early on her behalf or she might come to expect it! Congratulations!


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

fine buck. I would have made the same choice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

benjicunney said:


> fine buck. I would have made the same choice.


+1, congrats!!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

nice deer, good job


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

-8/- -*|*- Nice buck, nice job.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a great buck and a good story, nice job.
I hope I can stumble across one like that some day.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, it makes me feel better for not finding the big one.

And my wife is happy that I got to work for her Friday and Saturday. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Way to go. Nice looking buck. Kept the wifey happy and came home with dinner. Win Win.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice buck!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

With a smokepole, uphill, 70 yards out, through all them trees, first and only shot...:shock: 

Hmmmmmm.....sounds like you knew what you were doing !! _O\

Congrats to you...a good hunt and still have time for the honey dues !!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, the honey do's did pay off, it was on the way back from the same honey do that a couple of elk, a 4 point bull and a cow ran across the road in front of me and I just happened to have a cow permit for that area in my wallet and a 300 wsm on the seat with me. Sweet, just got home a little late but had a quarted elk hanging up with backstrap on the barbie. Ummmmm.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats bowgy. It sure is nice when you can include a little hunting into the hunny do list. Now that we have some snow time for me to find my big buck on the hill.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, alpinebowman, I hope you ge a big one. Looking forward to the pics and story.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So? A deer _and _an elk within just a few days? :? :shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Acctually, it was about 2 weeks apart, this honey do has been going on for 2 years now. It is almost finished. I need to have the main thing done before Thanksgiving.
*-HELP!-*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Acctually, it was about 2 weeks apart, this honey do has been going on for 2 years now. It is almost finished. I need to have the main thing done before Thanksgiving.
> *-HELP!-*


You'd better quit going around hunt'in.. -8/- -8/-

And get busy !!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Funny, that is what my wife said :wink: I only had three tags this year, turkey, deer and cow elk, the honey do kept me from buying an archery elk tag. But, the good news is I filled them all.  I think I will take Friday off to see if I can finish it up, then I can go fishing.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great muzzy buck! Thanks for sharing!

copple2


----------

